# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Sırp Zulmü İlk kez işkence gördükleri kampa girdiler

## ceydaaa

Bosna'daki savaş sırasında tamamen Boşnak nüfustan arındırılan Bratunaç'a 2001'den itibaren geri dönüşler başladı. Bu geri dönüşlerle birlikte kentteki Boşnak nüfus 1500'ü buldu. Bratunaçlı Boşnaklar, kampa getirilişlerinin 18. yıl dönümünde anma töreni düzenledi. Törene katılanlar, ilk olarak 18 yıl önce toplandıkları şehir stadyumunun giriş kapısına çiçekler bıraktı ve dualar okudu. İşkence mağdurları, daha sonra ellerindeki çiçeklerle Vuk Karaciç İlköğretim okuluna sessiz bir şekilde yürüdü.

Ailelerini vahşete kurban veren, yakınlarının, gözleri önünde insanlık dışı muamelelerle katledilmesine tanık olan ve bu katliamdan sağ kurtulmayı başaran Bratunaçlı Boşnaklar, 18 yılın ardından okula ilk kez girdi.

Vuk Karaciç İlköğretim okulunun spor salonuna giren Boşnaklar, ellerindeki çiçekleri yakınlarının öldürüldüğü yerlere bıraktı. Anma etkinliği kapsamında spor salonunda açılan resim sergisi gezildi ve katılımcılara sinevizyon gösterisi sunuldu.

Ancak burada sergilenen resimler ve sinevizyonda izletilenler, etkinliği düzenleyen ve etkinliğe katılan Bratunaçlı Boşnakların kendi yaşadıklarıydı. Salonda sergilenen fotoğraflar arasında kendilerini gören ve yaşadıkları acı anılarla yüzleşen Boşnaklar, ''kendilerine bu muameleleri reva görenlerin halen ellerini kollarını sallayarak dışarıda gezmelerini bir türlü kabullenemediklerini'' kaydetti.

----------

